# Baby Gia. Where are you!?!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The last several days have been very upsetting to The Wees. My Dad passed away Wednesday here at home after a 2 year battle with cancer. The Wees are very attached to my parents, as they both have lived with me for 16 years. Mom is blind. My Dads passing has been very difficult for my whole family, and you all know how in tune Chi's are to your emotions, stress, etc. 

Yesterday evening there were several guests at the house. I had The Wees in my room to avoid anyone stepping on them, getting into flowers/plants, etc. I went in my room to check on them, and Gia went out of the room when I walked over to close my bathroom door (which I didn't notice). We still have one bathroom on the end of renovation. Someone had gone in there and left the door open. When everyone left I went to let them out of my room and couldn't find Gia. In a panic I'm running all over the house calling her name. Checked in rooms, under the sofa, everywhere. I remembered the door to the bathroom being renovated being open. Low and behold, baby Gia had taken refuge in a drawer. :lol: Bless her heart!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awe poor Gia  It makes me sad to see her like that. I am also so very sorry TLI to hear of your dad's passing. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family through this tough time. All of us are also sending gentle puppy hugs and kisses to the Chi Wees.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Awe poor Gia  It makes me sad to see her like that. I am also so very sorry TLI to hear of your dad's passing. My thoughts and prayers are will be with you and your family through this tough time. All of us are also sending gentle puppy hugs and kisses to the Chi Wees.


Thank you so much, Laura! :love2: Even though we knew it was coming, you are just never ready to say goodbye. My comfort comes from knowing he's no longer in pain and is now with The Lord. He was a great Man, wonderful husband and father. He was a blessing to our family in more ways than I could ever express. We will miss him. 

Yes, it makes me sad to see them this way too. They know something has happened that is causing distress to the family. They know my Dad is gone. They go to my parents bedroom door several times a day. All of the company, etc is very unsettling to them. So many in and out. They've been lil troopers, though. 

Thank you again, Laura! (((Hugs)))


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that your dad passed away. Even when you know it is coming it is difficult. I hope you and your mom and the wees can take comfort in one another.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your dad passed away. Even when you know it is coming it is difficult. I hope you and your mom and the wees can take comfort in one another.


Thank you so much, Terri! :love2: We are all hanging in there, considering.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hugs to you and the weds! To Mom, too.
so sorry for the loss of your father. 

Take some time for yourself. when my dad passed, also from cancer, everyone fell apart, so I had to be strong, which kind of put some people I'll at ease. But when I got home, I was able to let it all go!!!

I live in MA and mom and dad lived in FL.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, poor Gia. So sorry about your Dad. It's amazing how dogs just know. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Hugs to you and the weds! To Mom, too.
> so sorry for the loss of your father.
> 
> Take some time for yourself. when my dad passed, also from cancer, everyone fell apart, so I had to be strong, which kind of put some people I'll at ease. But when I got home, I was able to let it all go!!!
> ...


Thank you so much, Cindy! :love2:

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dads passing.  It's very tough to go through. Even when you have time to prepare it just doesn't help. You go through so many emotions. The first day my whole family fell apart. Since then we are just going through the motion. My Mom is 84, Dad was 87. They were married 63 years. She's having a very hard time.  I try to be strong, but I know once all the funeral is over and family and friends aren't around, that's when it will take the greatest toll on me. But I do believe that God never brings you to something that he can't bring you through. So by faith we will all be okay. My Dads memories and our missing him will never end. Again, I'm so very sorry you had to go through losing your Dad. (((Hugs)))


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw, poor Gia. So sorry about your Dad. It's amazing how dogs just know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you so much, Krystal. :love2: We are all hanging in there through faith.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your father, hugs. Baby Gia, glad she is safe, I was holding my breath hoping she was in the house and didn't get out the door to outside, with so many people coming and going. She is precious.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, i can only imagine the pain at the moment, and this close to Christmas too. 
My husband also passed after a 2 year battle with cancer, i can only say that i am so grateful i had/have Honey - dogs, Chi's in particular, can help you through like no other. 
Thoughts are with you x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> So sorry to hear about your father, hugs. Baby Gia, glad she is safe, I was holding my breath hoping she was in the house and didn't get out the door to outside, with so many people coming and going. She is precious.


Thank you so much, Evelyn! :love2: Yeah, you could call me overprotective. The Wees hold our hearts in the palm of their paws. If I am busy, there is always someone here to watch over them. Thank goodness they are trained not to go out the front or back door unless on command. But with so much going on, you just never know. I was in complete panic mode.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rach_Hudson said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, i can only imagine the pain at the moment, and this close to Christmas too.
> My husband also passed after a 2 year battle with cancer, i can only say that i am so grateful i had/have Honey - dogs, Chi's in particular, can help you through like no other.
> Thoughts are with you x


Thank you so much, Rachel! :love2: We want to question Gods reasoning for taking him here at Christmas. But we know that's not right. There is a reason, not for us to understand. Needless to say, this Christmas brings much pain for my family and I. 

I am so very sorry to hear about your dear Husband's passing. It's so hard to get through. A mountain of emotions to deal with. Yes, our Chi babies bring comfort that only a Chi lover would understand. I'm so happy you have Honey to comfort you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Sweet T, I am so sorry for the loss of your father. I know how close your family is and I can't even imagine what you are going through. My heart is with you during this sad time. Sending all our love....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

gia what were u doin in that drawer! o.o were u playin "scare mommy time" again? ^^;


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of loss. Hugs to you all from me and Max xx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sad for you. What can I say other than I send a big hug and I'm thinking of you. You too, Rach_Hudson. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your dad passing away. I know how hard it is. No matter what you are never ready. 
I am so glad Gia is safe. I was so worried about how that story would turn out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Oh Sweet T, I am so sorry for the loss of your father. I know how close your family is and I can't even imagine what you are going through. My heart is with you during this sad time. Sending all our love....


Thank you so much, Pam! :love2: It has been tough. We have good moments, then moments where we feel like we can't cope.  The funeral was this evening. It's so hard dealing with my own grief, and then seeing my Mom, girls & Grandbaby so sad is just heart wrenching.  I just keep reminding myself that he's in a better place with no pain and suffering. Thanks again, Pam! (((Hugs)))


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> gia what were u doin in that drawer! o.o were u playin "scare mommy time" again? ^^;


Yes Ms. Pidge, I waz pwayin hidengoseek. Mama didn't wike it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pumpernickel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of loss. Hugs to you all from me and Max xx


Thank you so much, Lianne! :love2: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Sad for you. What can I say other than I send a big hug and I'm thinking of you. You too, Rach_Hudson. Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thank you so much! :love2: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kellyb said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your dad passing away. I know how hard it is. No matter what you are never ready.
> I am so glad Gia is safe. I was so worried about how that story would turn out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thank you so much! :love2: xxx I was very happy to find Gia and that she was safe. I don't think I can take anymore sadness right now. :/


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T, I am so very sorry to hear about your Dad, I remember you posting pictures and stories of your Dad, he was much loved, it was wonderful that he was so much part of your family life and everyday life. 

I know how hard it is, I lost my much loved Dad over a year ago and still shed tears.

Hugs to you, your mum and family xox


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry about dad T,it is a hard time for you and the family."HUGS"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> T, I am so very sorry to hear about your Dad, I remember you posting pictures and stories of your Dad, he was much loved, it was wonderful that he was so much part of your family life and everyday life.
> 
> I know how hard it is, I lost my much loved Dad over a year ago and still shed tears.
> 
> Hugs to you, your mum and family xox


Thank you so much, Jane! :love2: I was just looking for those pics of Dad and The Wees. I have to do everything from my phone since the renovation last year because my computer was knocked off the desk when so many were here working. No one would say they did it. :/ I am able to get the computer to boot for a short time. I really need to get all those pics on a disc before I'm unable to. My Dad was very much the rock of our family. We are all very close. Learning to live without him is going to be a slow process. I'm sure you can relate. I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad passing. We grow up, have families of our own, but are always our parents babies. I know what you mean about the tears. I'm fine one minute, and crying the next. There are just so many wonderful memories. Through faith I know we will all be okay. My parents were married 63 years, today. Christmas will not be the same without him.  Thank you again, Jane! xoxox


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> So sorry about dad T,it is a hard time for you and the family."HUGS"


Thank you so much, Michele! :love2: (((Hugs)))


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Poor girl. So sorry about your loss.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

(((T))) I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Wow 63 years together. That is amazing. You have been through a lot. Try to take some time for you too. And keep posting the pictures of the chi wees. Xxxxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about your dads passing. Sending prayers


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, T. Gia is as adorable as ever! I HATE that feeling of panic when you can't find them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww T I am so sorry to read this sad news  I have not been on here much lately, busy with the holidays and some other things keep me from coming around as much as I used to, but I catch up in little bits.

I hope your family finds some peace during this tumultuous time, and poor Gia! she seems like she's very stressed from all of the chaos.

Bless all of you! and best wishes for a good New Year.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Cancer is a horrible thing to deal with.
Gia is too cute. It really is amazing how they know when something is up.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

quinnandleah said:


> Poor girl. So sorry about your loss.


Thank you so much! :love2:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KayC said:


> (((T))) I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Wow 63 years together. That is amazing. You have been through a lot. Try to take some time for you too. And keep posting the pictures of the chi wees. Xxxxx


Thank you so much, Kay! :love2: (((Kay)))

Yeah, 63 years. My Mom is lost without him. Even though they've lived with us for a long time, our company doesn't take the place of my Dad. She doesn't know what to do with herself. Everything has been so busy, so that kept it from really hitting her until these last few days. I feel so bad for her.  

I keep trying to trudge along, keep things going, etc. I get so side tracked now. :/ My Dad was our rock. I know he'd want us to keep going, so that keeps me from shutting down. We have good days, and bad days. He was just so sick at the end. I know he's happier with God, no pain, no suffering. I held his hand as he passed. My Mom not having her sight was a blessing during that time. Sounds crazy, but I know she couldn't have dealt with that mental picture. She's so fragile herself. Sigh. We will all get through, Lord willing. Thank you again, Kay! xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about your dads passing. Sending prayers


Thank you so much, Michelle! :love2: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Very sorry for your loss, T. Gia is as adorable as ever! I HATE that feeling of panic when you can't find them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Kimberly! :love2: xxx

Yeah, it's very scary. You start imaging all the worst possible scenarios. :/ Thank goodness she was okay.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Aww T I am so sorry to read this sad news  I have not been on here much lately, busy with the holidays and some other things keep me from coming around as much as I used to, but I catch up in little bits.
> 
> I hope your family finds some peace during this tumultuous time, and poor Gia! she seems like she's very stressed from all of the chaos.
> 
> Bless all of you! and best wishes for a good New Year.


Thank you so much, Kitty! :love2: xxx

It's been a very rough last few years, and even harder last few months. But we'll get through it. My Dad would want me to stay strong for the rest of the family. I'm sure during our phone convos you heard "Pop" in the background a few times. He was such an awesome Man! Some days I ask why, then remind myself that God has a reason for everything. It will just take time. I don't think we will ever stop missing him. :/

Yeah, Gia was the most stressed, I think. She doesn't do well with so many in and out of the house. Lex & Chance both came down with tummy trouble the day after my Dad passed. Thank goodness I have Meds here. Sick pups was the last thing I needed added. It was all just so crazy and emotional.  Sigh. We will be okay. Thank you again, Kitty! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

thatrandomgirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Cancer is a horrible thing to deal with.
> Gia is too cute. It really is amazing how they know when something is up.


Thank you so much, Nicole! :love2:

Yes, cancer is terrible. My Dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer 2 years ago. Because of his age, he was unable to take any kind of treatment. Many times the treatment just makes you very ill for what lil time you have left. :/ He did pretty good until a few months back. I could tell he was starting to really feel the pain. I took him to the ER, at that time they confirmed that it had spread to his liver, kidneys and bones. When it gets in the bone it really becomes debilitating.  He didn't want to live that way. He was a very independent and active Man all his life. We didn't want to let go, but he's in a much better place now. I will always miss my Daddy. I admired and loved him for so many reasons. Thank you again, Nicole! xxx

Yeah, the lil boogers knew something was terribly wrong. :/ Bless their lil hearts. They adored their Pappa and he adored them.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much, Nicole! :love2:
> 
> Yes, cancer is terrible. My Dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer 2 years ago. Because of his age, he was unable to take any kind of treatment. Many times the treatment just makes you very ill for what lil time you have left. :/ He did pretty good until a few months back. I could tell he was starting to really feel the pain. I took him to the ER, at that time they confirmed that it had spread to his liver, kidneys and bones. When it gets in the bone it really becomes debilitating.  He didn't want to live that way. He was a very independent and active Man all his life. We didn't want to let go, but he's in a much better place now. I will always miss my Daddy. I admired and loved him for so many reasons. Thank you again, Nicole! xxx
> 
> Yeah, the lil boogers knew something was terribly wrong. :/ Bless their lil hearts. They adored their Pappa and he adored them.


It's so sad that the treatment can hurt just as much as the disease itself. It is a very, very hard thing to watch someone go through... Again, I'm so sorry.

I'll be thinking of you and your little ones.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi T,

I'm very sorry about your loss my friend. No matter how old we are, we are
never ready to lose our papa. Mine passed when I was just a child. My heart
goes out to you T. I wish you strength and peace. Hugs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor thing! Sorry to hear about your loss xox


----------

